# Emaar - Rent to Own



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone successfully managed to work their way (or know of someone who has) through the Emaar Rent to Own scheme? If so, what's it been like (experience; result; location & quality of the apartments, etc)?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Is that the company or an apartment


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Is that the company or an apartment


Guess either works in this climate


----------

